# Pilot station



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Received this photo from a friend who claims it is 51 years old but does not remember where it was taken, either in Australia or on the way from Australia to Holland which voyage went through the Suez Canal.
My feeling is that it is not Australia, but somebody may know.
Jan


----------



## pilot (Jan 8, 2006)

Got a look of Colombo about it?
Rgds.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Jan
I am 100 % sure its Colombo Pilot Station behind Colombo SW Breakwater


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Jan
Heres another photo of it from different angle


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks a lot guys, appreciate this.
I take it this is Colombo, Sri Lanka?
Would you know if this pilot station still exists and being used?
Jan


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Jan
Its over 25 years since I was last there so cannot help you on that


----------



## pilot (Jan 8, 2006)

The 2nd. photo confirms it's Colombo. Ships are on the buoys aligned for the NE Monsoon.

It was in use on my last call in 1971

Rgds.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

I never ceased to be amazed, not just by the strength and depth of the knowledge of our Members, but their ability to produce an image of something at the drop of a hat. Well done. (Applause) 

If these images can be added to the main gallery it would be appreciated.


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks again, I will pass on the answer of this mystery photo to the person who requested me to find out.

Regarding Gallery postings, then it is probably a personal preference, but I hardly ever post in the Gallery for reasons these photos disappear, whilst on the main page all is nicely sorted in the various topics.

Furthermore, there are so many postings in the Gallery (and subsequent stories) about vessels and companies which already have a thread on the main page and I do not understand why we cannot keep these together in the one thread.

Apparently some people post both in the threads on the main page and the Gallery (so double up), this purpose I do not understand but I guess it is all up to the individual.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Jan
With the ammount of members SN has this is a mammouth task but we are slowly merging threads together so you are not going around in circles looking for info. It will take time.


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Always nice to know you are working on this and I very well appreciate the enormous work involved.

To give you an example what I mean:
Under the dedicated thread of Union Steamship you find 5 different entries of the Union Rotoiti and Union Rotorua on the one page whilst the poster should have added this to the first one who started that thread.
Then in the Gallery you find another 17 postings of the Rotoiti and 7 postings of the Rotorua.
In a way it would have been nice to have these altogether under the one topic for easy references. It will be hard to achieve this I suppose.
Meanwhile good luck and best regards,
Jan


----------



## pilot (Jan 8, 2006)

A former Colombo Pilot tells me that it's still very much in use. Rgds.


----------



## pilot (Jan 8, 2006)

Yes the old Pilot Station is still very much in use. In fact the 4 duty pilots have their living quarters in it. We had it recently (meaning just a few years before we came here 5 years ago) completely 'gutted' and refurbished, and equipped with Air Conditioning, a new galley and brand new living quarters. The top tower is now a VTS control centre with some new Radar and Radio equipment installed - this stuff is always being upgraded.
Down at the lower level we have a resident steward/cook and a 'runner' (general dogsbody) who has as his most unenvious task, waking up the pilots for their calls without disturbing the guys that are asleep!! This poor sod has been known to have been kicked in the .....by some irate pilot!

Hot of the press update on the Pilot Station from a former Sri Lanka Harbour Master.

Rgds.


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks a lot for all this info, I will pass it on.
Regards,
Jan


----------

